# Topknots for male dogs



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I was wondering for those of you who have long haired male dogs with topknots could you post pictures showing the top knot? What do you use to tie the bangs back that doesn't look too girly??


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Grrrrly Top Not for us he man dogs?










Neber gonna happen two mi, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Grrrrly Top Not for us he man dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well.....what do you do with the hair above his eyes?? Post a picture&#128526;


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't think that Raffy looks girly, although sometimes his topknot is more like a top-fountain, which I suppose can be construed as girly. The first picture is Raffy's fully successful topknot. I think he was about 7 months old. The fourth one is what happens to a topknot after a full play session and a nap. Basically, I avoid any ribbons, bows, or using anything but a plain terry hairtie. I did try a method of tucking his topknot under so it would be less fountain-like, but that was causing a lot of breakage so I stopped doing it. I don't have any decent pictures of it to share.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Awwww what a cutie! 😊


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Lisa T. said:


> Well.....what do you do with the hair above his eyes?? Post a picture&#128526;


We cut Ricky's bangs short. Then the hair on the top of his head seems to part naturally down the center.









We tried putting a simple "palm tree" with a small rubber band on the top of his head a couple of times when he was a puppy. That lasted all of about two minutes before he pawed it out with his foot. He hated it.

Don't listen to Ricky, he's a macho man. I think the male dogs with palm trees look just fine. Most of the time strangers call Ricky a "she" because of his long hair. It doesn't matter. Havadoggies look great whatever way you want to keep them! :thumb:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Love Ricky's picture!! ::rockon:I'm trying to grow the hair out around Rudy's eyes. Right now it's at that awkward stage, and I keep trying to move his hair away from his eyes.


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Yep... the dreaded awkward stage...but eventually it does grow out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are my three... Kodi is on the right. I don't think he looks girly, but I also don't like "palm trees" on my dogs. Kodi's hair naturally falls straight forward, and with bangs, he just looked dorky,.. like Alfalfa on "Our Gang" for those who remember that. (Boy am I dating myself!!!)

To keep it REALLY out of his eyes, we would have had to cut the whole top of his head, which I don't think looks good with a long coat. We ised to use "tiny terries" on his top knot, but once the girls came along, they just pulled them out. So now I just use plain black elastics from Sally's Beauty. They can't seem to get those out!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> like Alfalfa on "Our Gang" for those who remember that. (Boy am I dating myself!!!)


You mean the Alfalfa from the "He-Man Women Haters Club"? ound: I don't believe Kodi is like that at all!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I tried the tiny plastic hair clips on my 18 week old. But they fall out too easily and then become a choking hazard.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Askavi said:


> I don't think that Raffy looks girly, although sometimes his topknot is more like a top-fountain, which I suppose can be construed as girly. The first picture is Raffy's fully successful topknot. I think he was about 7 months old. The fourth one is what happens to a topknot after a full play session and a nap. Basically, I avoid any ribbons, bows, or using anything but a plain terry hairtie. I did try a method of tucking his topknot under so it would be less fountain-like, but that was causing a lot of breakage so I stopped doing it. I don't have any decent pictures of it to share.


Thanks for all the photos! Nice grooming table! :wink2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We cut Ricky's bangs short. Then the hair on the top of his head seems to part naturally down the center.
> 
> View attachment 139329
> 
> ...


Where's Ricky? All I see is jungle. (Tee hee - nice shirt!)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cbelknap said:


> Yep... the dreaded awkward stage...but eventually it does grow out.


Nice photo series!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Here are my three... Kodi is on the right. I don't think he looks girly, but I also don't like "palm trees" on my dogs. Kodi's hair naturally falls straight forward, and with bangs, he just looked dorky,.. like Alfalfa on "Our Gang" for those who remember that. (Boy am I dating myself!!!)
> 
> To keep it REALLY out of his eyes, we would have had to cut the whole top of his head, which I don't think looks good with a long coat. We ised to use "tiny terries" on his top knot, but once the girls came along, they just pulled them out. So now I just use plain black elastics from Sally's Beauty. They can't seem to get those out!


I like Panda's bow . . . and all those long, pink tongues!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Ollie was never a real problem his hair parted fairly early on, Hershey on the other hand has a thick full mop on top that all seemed to fall forward over his eyes. I would gather up the hair I wanted to put in the topknot, but before I did that I would give it a full twist at the base then bend down the hair and hold it against the twist base I would then elasticize the whole thing and it formed a little tiny man on top with the rest just blending into the hair on the top of his head. It held really well. The down side for Hershey was his hair mats so easily it became an issue no matter how I put it up, so I ended up cutting bangs. I did it very casually so it looks quite natural I didn't make it even. I kept the scissors handy and every so often I would snip a bit without combing so that it was being done the way his hair naturally falls. It looks like it just grew that way. I will try to get pictures before I cut him with his man bun and after I cut his bangs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> I like Panda's bow . . . and all those long, pink tongues!


It was a hot day, and we had just ifnished a long walk!

I get those bows cheap on Amazon!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShamaMama said:


> Where's Ricky? All I see is jungle. (Tee hee - nice shirt!)


That picture is from Ricky's 3 year old birthday party last January showing off some of his loot.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Liza this is a zoomed in picture to let you see the tiny man bun on Hershey. Please ignore the devil dog effect it was a bad picture with the glowing eyes, but you can see the bun. It is basically twisted hair bent over then elastic around it. It is pretty inconspicuous.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Rexy's hair is growing out. I did 2 haircuts - one in October when we were at the beach and his coat was matting like crazy and the 2nd one in February because his coat was still matting though not as bad. He was neutered March 6th and the matting has really calmed as has he! So his bangs now cover his eyes and I will probably start putting a topknot back in soon. It will be to the front and spikey at first but it will grow. I think finding bows or clips that compliment your dog's coat color w/o regard to the boy/girl thing is fine. Just make him look his best.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*hair parts*



Ollie"s Mom said:


> Ollie was never a real problem his hair parted fairly early on, Hershey on the other hand has a thick full mop on top that all seemed to fall forward over his eyes. I would gather up the hair I wanted to put in the topknot, but before I did that I would give it a full twist at the base then bend down the hair and hold it against the twist base I would then elasticize the whole thing and it formed a little tiny man on top with the rest just blending into the hair on the top of his head. It held really well. The down side for Hershey was his hair mats so easily it became an issue no matter how I put it up, so I ended up cutting bangs. I did it very casually so it looks quite natural I didn't make it even. I kept the scissors handy and every so often I would snip a bit without combing so that it was being done the way his hair naturally falls. It looks like it just grew that way. I will try to get pictures before I cut him with his man bun and after I cut his bangs.


I wish Perry's hair parted naturally! His is completely shaggy and falls over his eyes. His first grooming they did bangs, but they were sort of the shelf/ straight bangs which I don't love. I want to do something a little more natural/ blended but I'm not sure what it's officially called to tell them to do in June? Ideas?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I wish Perry's hair parted naturally! His is completely shaggy and falls over his eyes. His first grooming they did bangs, but they were sort of the shelf/ straight bangs which I don't love. I want to do something a little more natural/ blended but I'm not sure what it's officially called to tell them to do in June? Ideas?


Sometimes it just depends on the texture of the hair and the direction it falls. There is absolutely NO way to keep Kodi's hair from falling straight forward other than cutting the whole top of his head so short it can't flop at all, or keeping it in a top knot. We chose the top knot for him, since a really short head with long hair would look funny. Pixel's head hair is relatively short all over, but that goes with her puppy cut and looks cute.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Please ignore the devil dog effect it was a bad picture with the glowing eyes,


OH MY DOG! ound: I lik Hershey foto! Dat es scarry! I wan hem two go Trick (go poop on lawn) or Cookie Treet wit mi on Halloween! Wee can bee two debil doggies! Gets lots of cookies! >

su amigo Hershey, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*short head*



krandall said:


> Sometimes it just depends on the texture of the hair and the direction it falls. There is absolutely NO way to keep Kodi's hair from falling straight forward other than cutting the whole top of his head so short it can't flop at all, or keeping it in a top knot. We chose the top knot for him, since a really short head with long hair would look funny. Pixel's head hair is relatively short all over, but that goes with her puppy cut and looks cute.


Yeah, I need to cut Perry's head/ face a little shorter - just trying to figure out how to do it without it looking like blunt cut bangs in a straight line across his forehead :laugh2: Grooming appointment in the US in June when we're home, so will see if (1)the groomer can do it without it being a blunt bang (that's how the 1st cut was) and (2) if she can give me pointers on how to do it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Yeah, I need to cut Perry's head/ face a little shorter - just trying to figure out how to do it without it looking like blunt cut bangs in a straight line across his forehead :laugh2: Grooming appointment in the US in June when we're home, so will see if (1)the groomer can do it without it being a blunt bang (that's how the 1st cut was) and (2) if she can give me pointers on how to do it.


Pixel's head is similar to Molly's... it is just rounded all over, so there is no blunt edge. I actually try to make her face look as close to the way it did when she was a puppy, before it had any trimming at all. The second photos is when she was probably about 10 weeks old, and hadn't been touched with scissors.


----------

